# How do you inject when you are out and about?



## Dasroots (Jul 21, 2015)

What is the correct etiquette for injecting in places such as restaurants etc?

Most the time I test and inject at the dinner table is this rude? I'm not too fussed about it but my family don't like it.  I don't make a big thing about it and I'm sure people don't notice but my family are dead against it. Even when I eat at my mum and dads house my dad doesn't like me injecting at the dinner table. 

If I was in a really posh restaurant and wearing a dress I would probably go to the toilet more because I like to inject in my stomach and it's hard to do that with a dress on.   

Am I wrong about all this. The way I see it is that insulin keeps me alive and I must take it. I just think if I left the table every time I inject it would make a bigger deal out of it. It doesn't bother me but I know it bothers my family.


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 22, 2015)

Fortunately I'm on a basal-only regime, so the problem hasn't arisen for me, but...

I agree with what I have read in other threads on here. As you say, it's something you have to do to stay alive and healthy, so why should anyone else object to it? What concern of theirs is it? If they're needle-phobic they can alsways look away for the few seconds it takes to do it.

As for going to the toilet to inject yourself, the mind boggles; even posh restaurant toilets are likely to be none too clean.


----------



## Redkite (Jul 22, 2015)

Inject wherever you are, and if people around you are squeamish, it's up to them to look away....and count their blessings that it's not them who have to stab themselves with a needle every time they eat!  Don't hide away in the toilets - totally unhygienic for one thing.


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 22, 2015)

I inject at the table, and frankly it's like it or lump it.  I'm not trotting off and letting my food go cold just to make someone else feel more comfortable.  I'm as discrete as I can be but I have had glares from some people.  These days I just glare right back


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 22, 2015)

I inject at the table too and so far, the only person to notice had her own pen sitting on ther table as well and we just grinned at each other. Indeed, I once injected at the table in front of my companion who then asked if I'd done my jab, two feet away and she didn't notice. Oh, and I have injected through my clothes in the past, the loo is not a safe place to inject IMO, it's not clean enough.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2015)

I inject at the table. I don't make a show of it, you can hardly see the needles they are so small and it's over in a few seconds. The only time I've have deliberately drawn attention to myself is when I was at a wedding and I was seated at a table where I didn't know everyone. I told them I needed to inject and asked them if they minded - no-one objected. I was once on a very busy train from London though and a wealthy-looking businessman came and sat next to me. I needed to eat so just got my pen  out and injected - there was nowhere I could go anyway. The man looked across, gave me a disgusted look and got up to look for another seat! There weren't any seats - the train was choc-a-bloc!


----------



## Amberzak (Jul 22, 2015)

I would never inject in the toilet. I'd inject over clothes first. 

I injected at college and a girl fainted. I felt bad about that one but from then on I just warned her when I was about to do it. 

I'm on the pump now and I am dreading the day I need to change the cannula in front of her.


----------



## Robin (Jul 22, 2015)

I've done quite a few river cruise holidays, where you sit with different people every mealtime. nobody's ever had a problem with me injecting at the table, in fact as Alison has found, the only people who tend to notice are fellow diabetics. The only problem Ive found is that as soon as I shove the needle in, it's like a magnet for a passing waiter to bump into my chair, or reach over me to put a plate down. These days, my husband knows to take the outside seat if there's a choice, and leave the more protected one to me!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 22, 2015)

Your family need to ALL grow up if you ask me.

Strangers have asked me 'Do you HAVE to do that HERE?' and I have always replied 'Yes! I do!'  And then quite probably turned to my neighbour and said 'But does he/she have to have a face like that, I have to ask myself?' in a normal - ie not muted - voice.

Tends to shut them up.


----------



## newbs (Jul 22, 2015)

I pretty much always inject at the table when eating out.  I got tutted at once a few years back but I consider it their problem and not mine.  I only take myself away from the table at our work Christmas lunches as my MD is extremely squeamish and would pass out if he saw the needle - and if he didn't would draw attention to it anyway.  

My brother almost never injects in public, he will inject in the car before going it to a restaurant with absolutely no idea of what he is going to eat or how long he will have to wait for his meal!  Has got himself in a pickle several times doing this but he finds it too embarrassing.


----------



## tejbat6 (Jul 22, 2015)

as a T2 injecting at breakfast and T time I rarely need to inject when out in public
 when I need to so do my only concern is, as has been mentioned, not to get bumped by some passing waiter or diner
The wife does not like me doing it one little bit in public and always suggests I "go to the loo and do it" 
inject you bad people  
it is part of my daily routine that keeps me alive so dissenters can just simply `bog off`


----------



## stephknits (Jul 22, 2015)

Your family should be the people there to support you.  I always inject at the table, wherever I am.  No one really notices and I have not yet received any comments or looks.  I want to get on with it as quickly as possible and eat my dinner with everyone else.  If people don't like it, they can look away


----------



## trophywench (Jul 22, 2015)

In 1972 when they decided you must be T1 the first thing they did was admit you to hospital.  At 22 I was the youngest in the Ward - but I get the end bed, next to a 58 yo lady recovering from a heart attack.  What a hoot Brenda was!

We were both sarky and gigglers and we both said we had saved each other's sanity, later.  But anyway - glass syringes and vials so after they's had me on one side a couple of days to do my jabs myself, one morning I was still in bed, so she just saud, sit with your legs over the edge, as I wore baby dolls.  So as I was just finishing Brenda - who had been watching and actually holding her breath for me! - let it out and said what was in her mind, actually in a very  empathetic tone - that 'Oh - Jenny! I'd DIE if I had to do that!' and I handed the syringe back to the nurse, and shot back immediately with 'Well - I'd die if I DIDN'T Bren!' with a grin.  And the nurse went and I burst into tears because all in those couple of split seconds - I realised that what I'd said completely without thinking - was true.

I thought about that moment quite a lot in the early days - and it made me absolutely resolute never to be ashamed or embarrassed or upset - or even CARE - about how anyone else felt.  It was how *I* felt that was the only thing that mattered.  Kids are fascinated and I'm happy to show them, our youngest grand daughter is absolutely intrigued by the tubing on my pump and my meter.  The next one (now aged 11) told one of her little friends - about 7, who had been diagnosed and was upset, quite naturally - that she was really sure she'd be OK, honestly! -  because her grandma had had D since she was young too and now of course, was really really old - and still able to do everything alright!  Thanks Ellie, LOL, nice to know how you really think of me! - but if it helped her friend then that's all that matters, isn't it?


----------



## katie (Jul 24, 2015)

At the table. No one has ever said anything and if they did I would probably enjoy saying something back to them!


----------



## Bloden (Jul 25, 2015)

I decided pretty quickly that I did NOT want to inject in the toilets - even posh restaurants can have dodgy facilities. I do it at the table and I don't think anyone notices tbh. I'm with Trophywench - it's time your family got over themselves! If I'm wearing a dress, I push the needle thru the fabric, then into my skin. It seems to work!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2015)

Here's my take on it from a few years back. There was a controversial letter in 'Balance' in which an ex-nurse called people who injected in public 'disgusting'. There was quite an uproar that such a letter should even be published. We decided that the nurse had obviously not studied her 'Nursing 101' course very well 

‘You’ve been a nurse for some time now,
So, let’s put you to the test.
We’ll give you some scenarios,
And you say which one’s best.’

‘You’re in a busy restaurant
And see across the way
A person injecting insulin.
What do you think you’d say?’

‘Would you, (a) Think it’s disgusting,
And should be out of sight?
Or (b) Think ‘What’s the problem?
I think that that’s alright.’?’

‘My goodness! You are seething!
Your face and neck’s gone red!
I think you’d better lie down!
Can someone find a bed?!!’

‘And now you’re spitting feathers!
And you can hardly speak!
You’re going apoplectic!
You’re staring like a freak!’

‘What was that you just spluttered?
They should be in a cage?
Don’t think a nurse has ever shown
Such incandescent rage!’

‘Now, calm down dear, and listen.
I think this test is done,
And you have failed, without a doubt,
Your Nursing 101!’

I followed this up with the notion of a 'flashmob' of insulin injectors in the nurse's favourite restaurant...

The scene: Luigi’s restaurant in downtown Birkenhead,
Full of hungry diners all waiting to be fed,
And there, amongst their number, a very special guest,
The nurse who failed her 101 would face another test…

The customers chatted pleasantly, as wine was passed around,
Our nurse was unaware of how her evening would be crowned…
A secret nod, a knowing wink, would all ensure the plan
Co-ordinated smoothly by each woman and each man.

Spaghetti carbonara and lasagne were brought in,
And all at once was silence – you could have heard a pin!
The nurse’s ears pricked up to hear a host of tiny clicks
As a hundred insulin users prepared to take their fix…!

Airshot after airshot was squirted in the air,
Like tiny dancing fountains from each and every chair!
And then the men exposed the flesh that lay beneath their shirts,
The ladies smiled as they pulled down the waistband of their skirts!

The nurse just stared in horror as the needles all went in,
And pierced the fatty layers that lay beneath the skin!
Well, then she just exploded, it was more than she could stand!
And now she’s pushing daisies up in Nighty-night Nurse Land!


----------



## pav (Jul 25, 2015)

Not yet as this stage, waiting for appointment . As I am quite often out and check my levels when out, I try to test discretely and most don't bat an eye lid.

One person has had a moan that I do test and still does even though they are Diabetic themselves, but generally I get the equiry when spotted what I am doing more out of curiousity.

A fair few friends who know me and my patterns ask if I have checked and am I OK.

I would never dream of checking or when I switch over to insulin using the loo's. Apart from it not being hygienic any one spotting one, might think it's something else that one is using.


----------



## Dasroots (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks guys for the responses. It doesn't bother me but my family aren't really that understanding. They always make comments especially my brother and dad. It does upset me because I didn't choose to have DM. It's my sisters 18th next week and we are going out for a posh family meal. I'm just dreading the comments already.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2015)

Dasroots said:


> Thanks guys for the responses. It doesn't bother me but my family aren't really that understanding. They always make comments especially my brother and dad. It does upset me because I didn't choose to have DM. It's my sisters 18th next week and we are going out for a posh family meal. I'm just dreading the comments already.



Sometimes people make comments in order to try and make light of something they don't understand and are possibly afraid of - I have relatives like that. Try not to let it bother you, it's unfair on you, and I'm sure that if they really knew how it made you feel they would be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 25, 2015)

Respond.  Say to them quite calmly - Do you know how much YOU upset ME - making comments like that about something that I didn't choose to have to do in the first place?  I NEED to do this because my LIFE depends on it.  You'll just have to get used to it - the same as me! - because I am certainly NOT going to stop doing it!


----------



## Worcester_Matt (Jul 25, 2015)

I've not had the need to inject publicly yet, although I will next week. I just wanted to echo everyone else and say that you have absolutely nothing to be ashamed of and its something that should not be a problem. One would hope that out of everyone our families would be the most supportive. Perhaps, as trophywench says, responding directly and clearly asking them why they react the way they do might work? Failing that, ask if they'd be willing to swap pancreas's with you to protect their delicate sensibilities?


----------



## DaveB (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi. I always do it at the table and have never had a problem or anyone really notice. If I'm with someone new or a stanger I may just ask whether they mind and expect them to say 'no problem'.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 26, 2015)

LOL - If you ask them and they say Yes, I'd say Well - tough! - and do it anyway!


----------



## pippaandben (Jul 26, 2015)

Remember you can inject in your thigh if that is easier with a dress - as you can pull the skirt to one side (if not too tight!) which can help shield if you feel that is necessary. Or as others have said inject there through the material. You know how long food will take to appear - or how much a portion will be. Even if ordering a salad I have been surprised by having potatoes on top or the dressing already over it and not along side so injecting beforehand is really not an option.


----------



## gralaw (Jul 28, 2015)

*You get to a point....*

I'm 55 years old and was diagnosed with type 1.5 (LADA) in March 2015. At first I used to go into the toilets and surreptitiously inject. Then I thought, hey I am dealing with all sorts of crap and putting myself at risk by injecting in the toilets. Since May I inject at the table where ever I am, no one has complained and actually I don't care, doing my BM at least 4 times a day, injecting 4 times a day, so I can stay alive. Waiting for someone to say something....

Graham


----------



## Highlander (Jul 28, 2015)

I always inject at the table, usually in my leg through my trousers.  No one has ever complained.  If they ever do, I will point out that it is a lifesaver and that it is safer to inject at the table rather than to go to a dirty loo.  I know that one of the people who we eat out with is very squeamish about needles and he never complains.  Life has to go on.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 29, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Gralaw. Feel free to introduce yourself in Newbies section, if you like.


----------



## helli (Jul 29, 2015)

*publicly vs in public*

I will not go and hide when I inject. However, I don't make a big thing about it. I think it's the difference between injecting in public (at the table, etc) and injecting publicly. 
When I work, I have always injected at my desk but colleagues who sit next to me for month shave not been aware that I have diabetes.
I have read comments about people suggesting injecting (or pricking your finger to take a reading) in unhygienic. I think it is more hygienic than public toilets which are often the alternative.
In the 13 years I have had diabetes, no one has complained to me about my injecting. Yes, some people stare and most of them ask questions. I don't see that as a bad thing: it's a chance to educate.
Basically, I am not ashamed of my condition and other people do not have to watch if they have a problem with needles. So I will continue to lift my shirt slightly under the table and inject.


----------



## Bessiemay (Jul 30, 2015)

Welcome to the forum gralaw. I find that most times I have either hubby or a friend on one side and if I put my handbag on my lap no one notices anyway. Especially if you just do it as though it's part of your routine and don't expect any comments. Never been commented on.


----------



## ragingrichard (Aug 5, 2015)

*social anxiety*



Dasroots said:


> What is the correct etiquette for injecting in places such as restaurants etc?
> 
> Most the time I test and inject at the dinner table is this rude? I'm not too fussed about it but my family don't like it.  I don't make a big thing about it and I'm sure people don't notice but my family are dead against it. Even when I eat at my mum and dads house my dad doesn't like me injecting at the dinner table.
> 
> ...



As I have social anxiety injecting in public is challenging.  Over the past few years my friend has encouraged me to inject in public and I have started doing that- but I am still not fully confident.  I tend to only do it if I feel like no one is really looking.  The hardest times are when I buy food to go in shopping centres, that's when I don't feel confident injecting in public.


----------

